# how busy is the north slope uintas in archery season?



## walkalot

Hey guys,

I will be hunting the high uintas wilderness on the north slope this year, leaving on saturday for 9 days....my first time in this unit. I am backpacking in 5 to 8 miles....just curious if it's typically crowded during the archery hunt or not...if it's mostly road hunters, close to the road hunters, or if i should expect to be running into parties on horseback or what.

I'm just curious, going either way...so for any of you that have been out there during the early archery season I'd appreciate the info, thanks!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Its not busy. I doubt you will see anyone back in there.


----------



## richardjb

If you are going in deep, you will not see many folks. I hunt within a 1 mile of roads mostly and rarely see other hunters. I'm sure it's busier over by Elizabeth, not to bad further east.


----------



## walkalot

sounds awesome thanks guys.....that's what i was hoping to hear, half the reason i chose the high uintas and backpacking in was to get away from everyone....i have my initial camp (general area) picked out close to where i can get up high and glass, then will hunt / possibly move camp in deeper up to about 8 miles....i cant wait!


----------



## ut1031

If you go 'deep', jsut remember how big these animals are and even with two people, you will be making multiple trips if successful. Go get em!!!!!!!


----------



## walkalot

ut1031 said:


> If you go 'deep', jsut remember how big these animals are and even with two people, you will be making multiple trips if successful. Go get em!!!!!!!


plan on taking it out myself deboned if i am fortunate enough to get one....3 trips elk and camp...will be a heavy and exhausting hike, but nothing i cant handle. however it cuts my hunt time a bit short as obviously i need over a day to do that many round trips..my last 2 days will only be hunting 2 to 3 miles in


----------



## Yahtahay

Like others stated above...if you go deep its highly unlikely you will see anyone, if you stay within a mile of any road your going to see a *A LOT* of people and virtually zero game. Don't let people discourage you from the Uinta's, its a great area if you go deep, but of course it's not Dutton, Fish Lake, Boulder, Pahvant, La Sal, etc. but big bulls do exist up there.


----------



## walkalot

I'm mostly hunting there to get away from people, and secondly is to not be restricted to cow and spike....that being said I will still shoot a cow or spike, I want some meat for the freezer, but love the idea of actually having a chance at a bull if I find them!

sounds like this hunt will be exactly what I had hoped for, now if I just picked the right drainage to start in, I'll be set


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000

I have hunted the backcountry of the uintas for a few years. The key I have found is get in deep for a week. I have seen bulls every year and nice bucks to. Ow yeah and have only seen 1 other hunter. Good luck to you.


----------



## Airborne

If you do not have a horse or several friends you will be pissin up a tree and you will lose meat to spoilage. Utah's archery hunt is HOT, even in the uintas--hello meat spoilage. Hopefully you are like most guys and use internet miles which differ from real miles, ie: 4 internet miles = 1/2 ground mile. Here is a piece I wrote on another web site:

start

I have seen a few threads lately on bowsite about would be elk hunters who are going to be "hiking in a few miles" on a solo elk hunt. I think that is great and I don't want to discourage anyone but I feel that we need a bit of a reality check before the season starts.

Let's say that you are going to hike your camp in an 'easy' 4 miles on a solo elk hunt, your pack weighs 50 pounds. Let's say you get lucky and kill a smallish bull or an average cow near your camp. This is what you are in store for:

4 miles pack in to camp with 50lbs backpack

4 mile pack out 80lbs quarter

4 mile walk back to elk

4 mile pack out another 80lbs quarter

4 mile walk back to elk

4 mile pack out 80-100lbs boned our front quarters & backstraps

4 mile walk back to camp

4 mile pack out to truck with 50lbs backpack

This does not include another round trip for antlers or cape--a big bull cape is heavy!

So how tough are you? Can you hike 32 miles, and carry a heavy pack 20 of those miles? If you are not used to the elevation and terrain out west how do you think you will do? This would kick the butt of an Airborne Ranger, let alone a half in shape middle aged desk jockey from Illinois!

A hunting buddy would save you 8 or 12 miles and a lighter load but that is still 20 miles!

I don't want to be a Debbie Downer or anything but I think a lot of guys get big dreams of elk hunting out west and they don't take the time to figure logistics and limitations. A man has to know his limitations. Good luck this fall and let's try to keep a firm grip on reality--we owe it to ourselves, our families, and the animals we kill. 

end 

I understand you are from Utah so elevation may not be a factor, but there are VERY FEW people who can pull this off, like true ironmen, ultramarathoners, and elite armed forces personnel, if you are one of these then my apologies. 

Do yourself a favor and get a horse or a packer or hunt within a couple miles of the road. I have hunted the north slope on the east side, have only seen one other bow hunter over hunting it 8 days last year--he was glassing from the road. I hiked in like you want to--I would have been better off covering more ground closer to the roads, instead of being 6 miles into a canyon with no elk in it. I had the means to pack out an elk though--do you?


----------



## Yahtahay

Good post Airborne. Reality is spoilage could happen even 1 mile or less from any road if your solo'ing it. I would highly recommend you buy lots of dry ice and take it back to your meat along with whatever size cooler you can manage to carry back in to prevent possible spoilage for subsequent trips. Dry ice is nice because its not like typical ice, its extremely cold (do not touch it), lasts longer and doesn't melt into water. Once you put meat into the cooler though do not let the ice touch the meat (bring some newspaper or something in as well) and pop the lid a little so the gases can escape.


----------



## walkalot

I'm tough and have the means to pack out an elk...myself. I won't debate with you and I understand that was a well thought out post and not an attack on me. I hope I have the opportunity to show you with some pictures, I am no marathon runner but I prep by hiking with 75lbs in my pack with no issues I could do more. I am an athlete and have the desire, will, and capability to make this happen...if I get one I am prepared to come out with 100lbs or more several times. This is possible I know 55+ year old men that do it solo 4 to 6 miles. I understand your concern and appreciate it, but I can and will handle it given the opportunity to do so and I'll leave it at that.

I will do all I can to prevent any spoilage but such is the possibility on any hunt....it will be quartered and hung immediately and off the bone ASAP...as far as how I proceed from there will depend on the situation and conditions.

Thanks and good luck to you this season! I don't want to start any debate so I am done with this post...if you want to discuss anything feel free to pm me


----------



## wapiti67

Airborne, I'm a fat...old....onry....old man...I certainly can't do it...oh wait...I did


----------



## wyogoob

Airborne said:


> If you do not have a horse or several friends you will be **** up a tree and you will lose meat to spoilage. Utah's archery hunt is HOT, even in the uintas--hello meat spoilage. Hopefully you are like most guys and use internet miles which differ from real miles, ie: 4 internet miles = 1/2 ground mile. Here is a piece I wrote on another web site:
> 
> start
> 
> I have seen a few threads lately on bowsite about would be elk hunters who are going to be "hiking in a few miles" on a solo elk hunt. I think that is great and I don't want to discourage anyone but I feel that we need a bit of a reality check before the season starts.
> 
> Let's say that you are going to hike your camp in an 'easy' 4 miles on a solo elk hunt, your pack weighs 50 pounds. Let's say you get lucky and kill a smallish bull or an average cow near your camp. This is what you are in store for:
> 
> 4 miles pack in to camp with 50lbs backpack
> 
> 4 mile pack out 80lbs quarter
> 
> 4 mile walk back to elk
> 
> 4 mile pack out another 80lbs quarter
> 
> 4 mile walk back to elk
> 
> 4 mile pack out 80-100lbs boned our front quarters & backstraps
> 
> 4 mile walk back to camp
> 
> 4 mile pack out to truck with 50lbs backpack
> 
> This does not include another round trip for antlers or cape--a big bull cape is heavy!
> 
> So how tough are you? Can you hike 32 miles, and carry a heavy pack 20 of those miles? If you are not used to the elevation and terrain out west how do you think you will do? This would kick the butt of an Airborne Ranger, let alone a half in shape middle aged desk jockey from Illinois!
> 
> A hunting buddy would save you 8 or 12 miles and a lighter load but that is still 20 miles!
> 
> I don't want to be a Debbie Downer or anything but I think a lot of guys get big dreams of elk hunting out west and they don't take the time to figure logistics and limitations. A man has to know his limitations. Good luck this fall and let's try to keep a firm grip on reality--we owe it to ourselves, our families, and the animals we kill.
> 
> end
> 
> I understand you are from Utah so elevation may not be a factor, but there are VERY FEW people who can pull this off, like true ironmen, ultramarathoners, and elite armed forces personnel, if you are one of these then my apologies.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get a horse or a packer or hunt within a couple miles of the road. I have hunted the north slope on the east side, have only seen one other bow hunter over hunting it 8 days last year--he was glassing from the road. I hiked in like you want to--I would have been better off covering more ground closer to the roads, instead of being 6 miles into a canyon with no elk in it. I had the means to pack out an elk though--do you?


Wow, I have packed out a lot of elk, big and small, on my back and with horses, never had an elk quarter go 80 lbs. And many of our quarters get weighed at the locker plant or at home. We have small elk in Wyoming I guess.


----------



## wyogoob

I could do it still.

4 days, 5 days if I had horses.


I changed it to 4 days. I would leave the heart, liver, kidneys, and thymus glands on the mountain.


----------



## wyogoob

Like Yahtahay alluded to, make sure you have plenty of ice at the road. You also need a way to keep the flies off the meat, or quarters. During hot weather I put black pepper on them in addition to keeping the quarters bagged. Having someone hustle the meat to a locker plant (there's one in Bridger Valley) as you bring it to the road is a plus.

It goes without saying that you need to separate the neck and shoulders ASAP and get them cooled down first. They are the first to spoil.

If you are going to pack it out on your back I recommend using two walking sticks. Use the sticks to take some of the weight off your legs. Each step you take push up and pull forward with your arms. At the end of the day your arms should be as weary as your legs when you are packing a load. The sticks also prevent slips and falls.

If its hot I will try to make as many loads in the dark as I safely can, especially the day I shot the elk.

Eat and drink even if you are not hungry or thirsty.


Everyone has brought up some good points. Be prepared, give it all ya got. Sometimes all you will have left are the memories.


----------



## Airborne

wyogoob said:


> Wow, I have packed out a lot of elk, big and small, on my back and with horses, never had an elk quarter go 80 lbs. And many of our quarters get weighed at the locker plant or at home. We have small elk in Wyoming I guess.


Wyogoober--> Thank you for reminding me why I avoid this website--> pretty sure your elk carryin pack weighs 8-10 pounds (most do), do you carry water with you to drink while you are hiking--probably not cause your a "bad donkey" that adds some pounds, what about your bow or a sidearm or other treats--the reality of it is that ruck will weigh dang close to 80 pounds. I could go on about internet miles but I won't--it just isn't worth it. Funny that on bowsite there is over 150 reply's to my thread and pretty much every single one agrees with me, yet here in la la land we have this--those guys have some actual experience though. :O•-:

Walkalot--> very well thought and respectful response--much appreciated and surprised coming from here. Best of luck to you--coming from a guy who has killed a half dozen archery elk--you will need it. Part of me wants to share a good honey hole with you just to see if you can do it--what the hell, its 6 miles in and rough--you probably won't get there anyhow  -->if you want it send me a PM and I will get you my phone number.

I take off for the Uintas tomorrow with my 2 leased horses--experience is a better teacher that an internet forum.


----------



## stablebuck

wyogoob said:


> Eat and drink even if you are not hungry or thirsty.


yeah I don't think that's ever an issue...if you're not hungry or thirsty while you are hunting then you must still be in the cab of your pick up or asleep in camp :lol:


----------



## walkalot

wyogoob said:


> Like Yahtahay alluded to, make sure you have plenty of ice at the road. You also need a way to keep the flies off the meat, or quarters. During hot weather I put black pepper on them in addition to keeping the quarters bagged. Having someone hustle the meat to a locker plant (there's one in Bridger Valley) as you bring it to the road is a plus.
> 
> It goes without saying that you need to separate the neck and shoulders ASAP and get them cooled down first. They are the first to spoil.
> 
> If you are going to pack it out on your back I recommend using two walking sticks. Use the sticks to take some of the weight off your legs. Each step you take push up and pull forward with your arms. At the end of the day your arms should be as weary as your legs when you are packing a load. The sticks also prevent slips and falls.
> 
> If its hot I will try to make as many loads in the dark as I safely can, especially the day I shot the elk.
> 
> Eat and drink even if you are not hungry or thirsty.
> 
> Everyone has brought up some good points. Be prepared, give it all ya got. Sometimes all you will have left are the memories.


thanks for the tip on the meat locker....hopefully don't need it as im taking an extremely ridiculous amount of ice just to make sure if i come out with one on the last day i have plenty there, mixed with ice blocks as well. black diamond flick lock trekking poles are in the pack, you'd be crazy to plan on carrying over 100lbs on your back without them...also will work through the night with no sleep if necessary, i've put an excessive amount of thought into this trip, im ready


----------



## amadkau

I hope you can all do your needed packing without any spoiling or accident. Im only planning on packing 1/2 mile or so with help, so best of luck to everyone. Remember to get a lot pictures.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000

This is how I have been packing out animals/ camp I'm about 2.5 land miles back feels like 10 though and until I got a gps I thought it was 10. Now if weather permits I do the first load full of all my camp gear then go back up. The next Load split between me and my buddy. We load our 9800 packs with 1 front quarter and 1 hind quarter then split the back straps. I have no idea what our packs weigh but I know were pushing our packs/backs to the max. Since its pretty much all down hill it sucks but worth it. Weve done this twice and from the 1st load till the last it's a easy 10 hour day.


----------



## Riverrat77

LMAO... did somebody really call out the Goob on backcountry hunting? Wow dude... are you new here? You're probably a pro hunter on Archery Talk too huh? :lol:


----------



## BradN

No one wants to be Airbourne when they grow up. On the other hand, everyone wants to be like Goob.

+1 to what Riverrat said.


----------



## walkalot

Well I made it in and lived to tell the story.....bein my first ever backpacking trip i took too much stuff and my pack with bow attached and bino harness all came in at 80lbs. Definitely too heavy but I went with it....made it to camp and hunted about 6 to 8 miles in. Saw lots of elk every day....came close several times but never got the shot off as the story goes. Some nice bulls in there too. Anyways can't wait to do it again....good luck to the rest of you and onto the extended hunt for me.


----------



## stablebuck

holy cow! 80 lbs??? Were you eating canned goods for every meal???


----------



## walkalot

No but I was there for 9 days....oatmeal cliff bars stinger wafers trail mix and one mountain house per day

First trip and I'm a "just in case" guy so I took extra crap lol....I can easily get that down to 60-65lbs for next year

Also it doesn't help I take an 82mm spotting scope and tripod that come out to 7.5lbs


----------



## wyogoob

BradN said:


> No one wants to be Airbourne when they grow up. On the other hand, everyone wants to be like Goob.
> 
> +1 to what Riverrat said.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that. :?

I owe Airborne an apology. I was going thru some old elk hunting pics and found this on the back of a picture:










It shows I had, hauled out, a couple elk quarters over 75 pounds. One was 79 lbs.

Most of my records show elk quarters, from many age classes of elk, averaging about 65 pounds. I think it's I just the way I trim the quarters down.

I do have records of one bag at 111 pounds of de-boned elk meat; ouch, I remember that one. I take moose out in 6 pieces and the weights vary from 45 pounds to 90 pounds. I take mule deer out in halves, but I can't find any weight records.

I'm not a big fan of de-boning meat in the field, but I will do it if I have to.

If I get a spike, most of it goes down the hill. If I get an older elk I trim enough off to keep the weight around 65 pounds per quarter. I don't do it on purpose, it just comes out that way.

So Airborne I owe you. How 'bout a free one-year subscription to the UWN?


----------



## walkalot

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that.


you would have exactly a nickel.

:O•-:


----------



## wyogoob

walkalot said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah, I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that.
> 
> 
> 
> you would have exactly a nickel.
> 
> :O•-:
Click to expand...


----------

